# Help me decided between two canisters



## Moltenice (Mar 18, 2007)

*Help me decide between two canisters*

Hey guys, sorry if it has already been talked about, but to tell you the truth I am just kind of excited and want to talk a bit about my choices for my new tank which is 60 gals.


Ok so I am looking at a few filters right now. One is the Rena filstar external canister filter, XP2 rated for aquariums up to 75 gal and has a flow rate of 300gph.......$80









&

Penn Plax Cascade Canister Filter 700
185 GPH For Tanks Up To 65 Gallons...........$90









I dont know which Direction I am going with the fish yet so I want a good filter (not a hang on) that will be able to handle a 60gal tank. Based on specs it seems the XP2 rated at 75 gal might be best but I dont know the companies and what not. So thats why I am asking.

As for the tank type I am going to go in one of these directions
Salt water (scared to, but I really like salt water fish)
or
African Cichlids
Tropical agressive

thanks



Or hell should I just run with
Rena filstar canister filter XP3
For aquariums up to 175 gal and has a flow rate of 350gph...$109.. seems like overkill with a capacity rating 100gals over what I will have, but who knows


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Get the XP3.....


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I would go with at least a XP3. I currently have an xb3 on a 75 and it does an decent job and had two on a 135. I wouldnt use the recomendations for size tanks given by the company.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I had an xp1 filtering my 65 once.. 

I think cascade's are just rip-offs so I would choose an xp model.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

If you are wanting to go saltwater, I would save your money for better filtration that a canister filter. Canister filters don't really have much use in most marine aquariums.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Fishfingers, i'd have to disagree, if you clean them regularily, and do enough water changes, they're excellent. I have one running my 30 gallon seahorse tank and I like it a lot more than a simple HOB filter, etc.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

$109 of live rock would still be much better IMO. I wouldn't use a canister on anything but a fish only tank. I've found that unless you clean mechanical filtration everyday then all the detritus is gonna break down into nitrates. It's the same with bioballs, etc all it does is trap detritus and lead to nitrates. That's alright on a fish only, but if your trying to make a reef tank and keep you nitrates as low as possible it us to much hassle for any benefits you might get. Especially as you can filter your tank a lot better without as much hassle using other methods. It might work, but from my experience other methods of filtration are much easier and more effective.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ic ic. Just in my personal preference I like canisters. I clean it once a month, do weekly water changes and I have 0 ammonia, nitrates, and nitrates- I even feed frozen 3-4 times a day.

If I had all the money for a sump on something like a large reef tank, i'd certainly go the way of sumps, etc. But, in my case, canisters work just fine.


----------



## Moltenice (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah I thin kI am pretty much counting out saltwater. I think I will have my hands full with the 60fal freshwater and I will save teh salt water until I have a few years of experience under my belt.

The XP3 is going to be the choice for the 60gal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Your cichlids still need a tank bigger than 10 gallons, so I'd save up for atleast a 40g for them.


----------

